

RIP "Professional Photographers" - kvprashant
http://petapixel.com/2013/05/21/rip-professional-photographers

======
venomsnake
I think that what Ms Mayer wanted to say is everybody has the needs of the
professional photographers. If we define professional the same way as in
sports - people attempting to make money with the craft.

Every serious hobbyist has the same need for software tools, space, resources
etc.

So service pitched towards the pros does not make sense in yahoo point of view
- when there is a lot wider audience with the same desires.

Their between the line message is "If you are serious about photography flickr
is a nice place to be"

